# DIY Spindle sanding sleeves



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't know if this should be here in Jigs and Fixtures so please move it if there's a better spot.

In making the guitar bridges I use my spindle sander to sand the wings on each end of the bridge. But all I have are 80 and 100 grit sleeves so I was all set to order some finer grit sleeves when it crossed my mind that I should just make some. I didn't check to see if there are dozens of 'how-to' videos on this but rather decided to just use what I had on hand and go for it.

Here are the completed sleeves yet to be unwrapped - 








And the complete video on making these sleeves - 





Enjoy!
David


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

You made it look so easy! I tried before seeing your video and got in such a mess, and that was while wearing nitrile gloves. Now you have shown me the way..... And thanks so much for a non-drawn out video, loved the use of fast speed and the way it was edited, makes watching so much more enjoyable.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Im impressed with just making the video....everything else is a bonus !!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Okay now that you have the prototypes perfected and have figured out how to mass produce them where do we place our orders and do forum members get a discount?:jester:


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Great video, David! And a really good idea. Your video is well made and edited, and you have a very pleasant delivery. It reminds me a lot of Bob Ross (happy little trees). That's a good idea about making a long tube out of pvc, then cutting them off to length. Don't be too hard on your video guy :wink:. He does pretty good. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Great video and tutorial, David. Thanks.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> Okay now that you have the prototypes perfected and have figured out how to mass produce them where do we place our orders and do forum members get a discount?:jester:


Oops! 

Tell you what, Mike, just send your piece to be sanded, along with a prepaid return label, and I'll sand it for you. Is that a good compromise? :nerd::wink:

David


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Good job...on the sanding sleeves and the video.

That spindle sander looks almost just like my Harbor Freight sander even the wrench looks identical. You might be able to get some replacement sanding drums either larger or smaller for your sander.
https://www.harborfreight.com/14-in-oscillating-spindle-sander-62146.html


----------

